# my frogs tank neds ferts in the plants



## cueball (May 24, 2005)

i been proud as a pea c*ck over my whites tree frog tank i have in it some kind of fern"that is lacking ferts" and 2-3 kinds of ivy growing in there,, whats a natural fert to use for frogs tanks...? and no its not the amount of moisture in the tank, the plants hardened up to that and over come and grew well for 3 weeks but now as fast as the fern pops up it drys up and falls off...i was told the frog pop was enuf but thats rubbish , i have a few things from my planted guppie tank could that be used in a mild dose>> help a broth out


----------



## cueball (May 24, 2005)

anyone,,,JASON,,,.. the dart frog dude can you help me


----------



## ...Jay... (Nov 2, 2006)

pm sent.


----------

